# ICW/Thunderbolt Pier Report 3/23



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished the thunderbolt/ICW pier for about 2 hrs today. Me and one older guy were catching sand perch and we were the only ones out there. There are reports of reds, trout, sheepshead, and perch being caught all up and down the tidal creeks and even in the surf. Rumor has it that there are some of the monster reds lurking about as well.  Think I hooked into one the other night, but it snapped the line on the little pole I was using. Oh well. Long summer and the car is on the fritz again.  
If anyone would like to contribute to the repair fund of the coolest little fishing station wagon around, let me know.


----------

